# Using backplate on Zalman 9700??



## kevalb (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi again all-

Getting ready to benchtest my new rig, and was getting mentally prepared by reading all the instructions and familiarizing myself with the parts.

The Zalman 9700 Heatsink/Fan says something to the effect of:

"If deemed not necessary, the fan mounting backplate can be left off"

I was just wondering if anyone had thougths/opinions on using it or leaving it off.....

Mobo is Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L 

Just curious if it's recommened to use due to the weight? It sure is a "biggun"! :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I would use the backing plate. It will give the cooler batter stability.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Agreed use the plate, it's too heavy for the board to support with just the bolts.


----------



## kevalb (Oct 23, 2007)

Good advice, thanks, I will use the plate.

*EDIT - thermal paste..... what's an appropriate thickness? I see the OEM cooler that came with the CPU has three strips on it, about 1 mm thick? Assuming that squeezes thinner, just wondering what classifies as TOO much or TOO little?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use the thermal pads that are on the cooler.
If feel some need to use aftermarket paste, THOROUGHLY clean the CPU and the CPU Heatsink with 90% Isopropyl Alcohol.
Artic Silver is a good and readily available brand: http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## kevalb (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Tyree-

I should have been more clear:

The cheap cooler that came with the chip has the paste already there.

The Zalman comes WITHOUT the paste in place, they give you a small jar.

I think I have arctic silver somewhere at home from the last time I put in a heatsink on the XPS.


----------

